# Auto signs



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Made these for a friend in Kansas. May post them at my shop.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In defense of YouTube: Seeing it done on YouTube helps a lot of us build up the confidence to try something new, or above our present pay grade. And yes, there's a lot of questionable stuff there. What's implied is, who cares about your suggestions unless you're out in the shop and have done it. And of course, there's a lot of old guys and gals who are retired, but spent years making stuff.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Most youtube video woodworking projects never bother to mention how much a project costs. Many show how a thing can be done, but not always the best (smartest) way that thing should be done. 

I have students now who rather than ask their instructor (me) how to do a thing they get out their phones and search youtube for a way. That's OK if they stumble across a good way to do the thing, but trouble if the quickie solution was inappropriate for their project. 

I'm a Kansan, and see the wisdom of the signs above. Not quite a clear subject though. 

4D


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Who you calling old? I resemble that remark.:surprise:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good work, Mark, but I'm curious why the one on the right bled outside the letters and the one on the left didn't. I can see the letters are deeper and thicker but just curious if you used a different technique, medium, drying time, etc...

I've had I happen to me a couple of times so I'm wondering if the left one was second and you changed something after doing the one on the right.

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

We put this in the Shop

"Your Husband called, he said buy what ever you want"

Nice work Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

David they are from the same board, stained, sealed then letters painted. Do not have a clue other than the one that bled had a large blotch I noticed while sanding before I cut them.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d they are for a auto repair shop. I own a repair shop also.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

4DThinker said:


> Most youtube video woodworking projects never bother to mention how much a project costs. Many show how a thing can be done, but not always the best (smartest) way that thing should be done.
> 
> I have students now who rather than ask their instructor (me) how to do a thing they get out their phones and search youtube for a way. That's OK if they stumble across a good way to do the thing, but trouble if the quickie solution was inappropriate for their project.
> 
> ...


Please see my post:

https://www.routerforums.com/lobby/135189-different-ways-skin-cat.html#post1950667


----------

